# Anyone succesfull taking their Digital Printer on the road?



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

I know their was a post by outlaw embroidery a few months back about putting a digital printer in a portable trailer, but im wondering if as to date, anyone has done this successfully?
What brand? 
How often to you move the trailer?
What kind of trailer?

Thanks


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

TSW2005 said:


> I know their was a post by outlaw embroidery a few months back about putting a digital printer in a portable trailer, but im wondering if as to date, anyone has done this successfully?
> What brand?
> How often to you move the trailer?
> What kind of trailer?
> ...


I have not done it myself. I have a Brother, but the guy I bought it from at direct2shirt.com is having much success as well as a couple of other brother users.
Check out the website and you can see his setup


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a guy that did it with a Flexi-Jet:

YouTube - Bay Area Custom T-Shirts


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

See you learn something new everyday. I didnt know Flexijet invented the digital to garment technology. 
And if you look at the video, he also uses a brother? wonder why he uses 2 different machines? 

Nice publicity though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I know someone who used to do it but never again. An expensive piece of gear in the Texas heat and his gear was also in a trailer. He had big problems with blowing dust and dirt as well as humidity.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

TSW2005 said:


> See you learn something new everyday. I didnt know Flexijet invented the digital to garment technology.
> And if you look at the video, he also uses a brother? wonder why he uses 2 different machines?
> 
> Nice publicity though.


Maybe that was misleading, the Flexi-Jet didn't invent direct to garment technology. I think what Brian is doing here Direct2Shirt Mobile Office is pretty interesting also. The fact that it's climate controlled would make it alot more comfortable and the machine would work better out of the elements.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I was actually the first guy in the country to do it. I had an 18 x 7 concession trailer built custom just for that purpose. I had a DTG, vinyl cutter, sublimation for license plates, and an embroidery machine for caps. Ran everything with a Honda generator. 

You really have to be diligent about keeping things clean. 

I did it in the high humidity south. I do not think I would try it in arrid, dry parts of the country.

It is an excellent concept, but I just got tired of working all week long, and then working offsite every weekend. I decide to forgo the mobile.

Still have the trailer, and would make somebody a smoking deal! LOL


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> ............I did it in the high humidity south. I do not think I would try it in arrid, dry parts of the country.


This is a very good point. I could never do it where I am.


----------



## glenroy3 (Jul 28, 2008)

Need some info on that trailor like price location and contents [email protected]
glen


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

_Well for us so far:_
*trailer:* Carmate 8X18, light package. Concession window, then interior customization $10,000
*Embroidery machine*: AMAYA , best for portablility. $8,000 (then software ($5-7 grand), but we had that in the shop)
*GX24 (cutter):* $1500
*Heat Press:* $1,000
*Stock:* tees, caps, sweats, vinyl, heat vinyl, $2500
*Generator*: 7000 continuous watts. 6 gallon tank $900 (runs about 12 hours on a tank)
*Insurance:* $1000 also covers the storefront and contents $200,000
*Decoration of trailer:* Free!!! (See gx-24 above, GREAT investment)
WE havent made the jump to put a DTG in there yet, as none of them have convinced me that they can handle the rigors of the road. Or better yet, handle it without a major rehaul before and after every trip. Hense the original post.

Also we are located in New England.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

TSW what kind of events do you go to?


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sporting events for leagues we service already.
The open market is tough, we do some car shows.
When you service a league, you already have their logos, and a steady base of people that know you.
tees always go. ( come up with different designs to keep thing fresh), and hooded sweats. Get you name on the sleeve on the spot.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

My trailer is in Jackson, TN. It is empty. It is a 18 x 7, with two 30 amp services, and two 6 x3 concession windows, several outlets, we had this custom built just for mobile decorating. $7,000


----------



## pmarikelly (May 10, 2007)

We've tried it twice unsuccessfully and would love to hear how others made it work.

We have a little teardrop trailer and built a table that comes out of the back and has adjustable legs for leveling. The table hardly moves when the bed moves. Very stable.

The problem appears to be power. We're using a Honda equivalent 3000W invertor generator. The bed will move back and forth but we can never get the head off the capping station. 

Checked with US Screen and got two different anwers: 1. you have a bad board (Wrongo!), 2. The generator might not have stable enough power (hmmm?). Suggested trying a device that caches power in a battery while continuing to send power through.

The machine works fine as soon as we get it home and plug it into house power. The generator easily powers a heat press, dye sub printer, couple of laptops and so on, so it's not the generator per se.

Any suggestions on how to solve this would be great. So many great venues in CA we could go to several a week if we can just solve this.

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## chipolaink (May 26, 2008)

You're the second person on the forum that has an Amaya. I'm researching embroidery machines to add to my shop. I had just about decided on a Barudan until I read a post by someone who loved her Amaya. I had never heard of it. Could you give me the scoop .... what you like, what you don't? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have to say, AMAYAs have been real good to us. I have had 3 since 2005 and only 1 service call on 1 of the heads in almost 4 years. Reliable, fast, plenty of colors (16), and real flexible.
If your stitching a run, and someone walks in and wants a name on something or a single piece, let thehm all keep going, stop 1 head, and do your one piece. If you had 4 heads, you could stitch 4 different designs on each head at the same time. this feature is great if you do names.
Also they are light weight, and i can move them back and forth from our trailer to the shop if need be. 
Doing a big event? put more heads in the trailer. Big run in the shop? move them back into the shop.
And if your shop grows, you can add a head if need be. If you slow down, you can always sell a head. (we are currently looking for another head).
Did I just sound like a MELCO salesman?

If your in New England, contact me and I can get you to the melco saleman in our area.


----------



## sk2008 (Jan 5, 2008)

TSW2005 said:


> I have to say, AMAYAs have been real good to us. I have had 3 since 2005 and only 1 service call on 1 of the heads in almost 4 years. Reliable, fast, plenty of colors (16), and real flexible.
> If your stitching a run, and someone walks in and wants a name on something or a single piece, let thehm all keep going, stop 1 head, and do your one piece. If you had 4 heads, you could stitch 4 different designs on each head at the same time. this feature is great if you do names.
> Also they are light weight, and i can move them back and forth from our trailer to the shop if need be.
> Doing a big event? put more heads in the trailer. Big run in the shop? move them back into the shop.
> ...


TSW2005
To bad you're in the New England area. I just listed my Amaya XT 2007 on craigslist yesterday in Columbus Ohio. Melco has a used one listed on there stie for $13,485 I believe. The Amaya is the best on the market. I am selling mine, because I am doing more of DTG work than embroidery in my area.


----------

